# Resources > Education Center > Lucid Dreaming Book Project >  >  Book Outlines

## Sugarglider11

This is the thread to discuss outlines for the book and to come up with one single outline for the book. So far there are three outlines I have put into this thread. I put this thread together pretty quickly so if any problems are found please tell me. 

Any outlines submitted into this thread will be placed into this post and then one outline will be decided on.

Also feel free to improve on the outlines submitted currently.


*Spoiler* for _Kromoh's outline_: 



*Introduction*
Covering what LDing is, isn't, the benefits of it, how it feels.

*Dream and Sleep Science*
The basic introduction to sleep physiology, needed to fully comprehend what (lucid) dreams are. Here go sleep cycle, purpose of sleep, physiological processes that occur when sleeping, the mind and body falling asleep at different rates, sleep atonia, insomnia, etc. Explain how many thoughts cross the mind during sleep, and that dreams are only the combination of a highly imaginative state with sleep atonia.

*Lucid Dreaming and Science*
The concept of lucid dreaming: what it is, how it happens, how different it is from a regular dream, how to tell if it's a lucid dream or not, how lucid dreams were scientifically discovered and studied.

*Lucid Dreaming History*
Lucid dreaming in various cultures, in medieval and ancient times, dream interpretation, dream yoga, scientific literature.

----

*Dream Recall*
First off, how important it is; how some people think they don't have dreams when they only don't remember them; different types of dreams (images, storyline, sensations, memory organisation, learning). Why some dreams are easier to remember, why it's easier to remember a dream when you just wake up from it. Dream journals and different ways to keep one. Methods to train and improve dream recall, routines and habits that increase or hinder recall.

*Dream-Initiated Techniques*
Techniques for having lucid dreams based on being already in a dream and realizing it. Dream signs, Reality Checking, etc.

*Wake-Initiated Techniques*
Techniques for having lucid dreams based on being awake when starting the technique. basically, WILD in its various form. Falling asleep consciously, visualization techniques, counting techniques, sensation techniques, dream re-entry and chaining, what times WILD is most likely to work (WBTB, afternoon naps, etc).

*Aid Techniques*
Techniques that may not work for themselves, but better if combined with others. MILD, hypnosis, waking in the middle of the night to write in the DJ.

*Pharmacology*
Foods and drugs which help with Recall or Lucid Dreams, how to obtain and proper ways to use them (concerning drug half-life, additional effects, etc).

----

*Dream Control*
What to do as soon as you become lucid, ways to improve clarity and length, stabilising the dream, prolonging the dream when it's about to end. How things in lucid dreams work, how to find what you want, avoiding activities that may make you wake up.

*Using Lucid Dreams to Understand Yourself*
What dreams are, how the brain works in dreams, why dreams and very emotive experiences. Interpreting dreams (the scientific way), using Lucid Dreams to deal with your subconscious.

*Using Lucid Dreams to Solve Issues*
How to approach the subconscious mind in dream, bringing up traumas and bad memories, associating new things to them. Self suggestion and self-hypnosis inside dreams. Using dreams to gain confidence, to plan the future, to prepare for a situation.

*Activity in Lucid Dreams*
Things which are interesting to explore in Lucid Dreams. Lucid tasks. Dream Guides. Funny things that happened to lucid dreamers.

*Lucid Dream Philosophy*
Things you learn from exploring lucid dreams. Consciousness, value of things, how ephemeral emotions and things are. Discussion about dream ethics.

----

*The Lucid Dreaming Community*
Lucid dreamers, where to find them, what traits they have in common. Introduction to Dreamviews and to other online communities.





*Spoiler* for _Naiya's Outline_: 



I wrote up an organization outline real quick. 

I know it's rough, so if you have any suggestions, please make them right away. I want to get the outline done before the writers start writing. 

Introduction~
What is a Lucid Dream?*Brief description of techniques?*Dreams as Dreams~
Sleep ScienceCyclesHealthRecall
Myths about dreams
PharmacyDreams as Lucids~
Science
History
Techniques DILD
WILD
Assisting TechniquesLucids as Lucids~
Control
Myths about lucids
Issues solved
Exploration of self*Communities?*
AnecdotesThings with asterisks are things I could easily drop.

Any suggestions?




1. Introduction
2. History of Lucid Dreaming
3. Aspects of Dreaming
4. Lucid dreaming

What should come next, and in what order? Please post suggestions regarding chapters, chapter names, appendices, and so on. I'm making the following suggestions, but not necessarily in this order:

-overcoming nightmares
-dream control (tutorials on common things like flying should probably be added in this one.)
-lucid experiments
-general awareness (I'd very much like to do a chapter on this)
-dream characters (types of characters can be discussed, we'll try to keep it general . For example the "cookie cutter" brainless ones, the "doppleganger" ones of friends and family, the monsters/antagonizers, the "aware" or wise ones)


I think we can make separate chapters for the big techniques. It seems like this may have been the original plan so it would be nice to stick to that in respect to the people who started this.

-DILD
-MILD
-WILD
-VILD ect.


Appendices

1. TOTM List
2. Other Task List
3. Glossary (or glossary of terms, especially acronyms like MILD, WILD ect.)
4. Endnotes (if we make reference to studies and other works, we can use endnotes to list our sources. We absolutely HAVE to list our sources, either in footnotes or endnotes. It will also be a really great reference.)
5. Index (Pain in the ass to do, but may be easier if the entire book were copied into a decent word processor. Then searches could be done for certain words.)





*Spoiler* for _Delphinus's outline_: 



*Introduction*
LDs basics - What it is, what it isn't
LD History - Experiments, science of.*Lucid Dreaming*
DreamingSleep Science - Cycles, REM, NREM.
Importance to lucid dreaming
dream recall and vividness
dreaming aids, supplements, etc...Lucid DreamingBrief on Science
Brief on History
Reasons for lucid dreaming
TechniquesDream ILDDream signs, recall, and reality checksMnemonic ILDMantras, meditation, visualization, prospective memoryExternally ILDSample Devices (watches, ND, cellphones), self-trainingWake Back To Bedsuggestions, correct timing.Wake ILDHH, SP, everything WILD related.Visualization ILD(TILD, LVILD)Depends...Dream Control
Dream Stability and Vividality.SidenotesMyths about dreams and lucid dreaming
Self Exploration and problem solution
~Dream guides~

----------


## mrdeano

I personally like Delphs and Kromohs.

----------


## Banana

i really like kromoh's

----------


## Naiya

So far Kromoh's is what we're working from, but I'd like to add a few chapters to it. For example one on dream characters. 

If you guys can come up with some sort of outline that includes pretty much all the information (or most, or at least the important stuff) from each outline that would be awesome.

----------


## Banana

ill help write things up on DC's if you want

i havent really done anything for this in awhile

----------


## Sugarglider11

OK then so lets work off of kromo's outline. I might start to add and change around a few things to see how it works out but I want to see other peoples changes as well.

----------


## Naiya

> ill help write things up on DC's if you want
> 
> i havent really done anything for this in awhile



Ok, I'll keep that in mind. But right now, as far as chapters, I need people's help with the more dry material (such as the history of dreaming which is chapter 2).

I'll be honest with you, when it comes down to the fun chapters, everyone will want to do them, so I don't need much help with them yet. The chapters that require a lot more research are the ones I need the most help with and what I'd like to get out of the way first. So if you can help with those, I'll know that you're more reliable, and you'll stick around through everything instead of only the fun stuff. 

The chapters that really need to get done now are chapter 2, and the next one will be dream recall/journaling if we're going by Kromoh's outline. The Introduction will probably need some revision, also, but we may wait until the whole project is finished to go back to the Introduction so you can leave that aside. But I would like to go in order for the most part, with just a few chapters at a time. 

In other words, people willing to help with the harder work, IMO, should get first dibs on writing what they want to write. Basically my plan is to ask for help on the more difficult chapters so as to allow lazy writers to quit, and then reward everyone who sticks around with the good stuff. I would rather have only a few writers who are reliable than two dozen who just show up when it's convenient or fun. Makes sense, yeah?  :wink2: 

Check in to the Writer's thread and I'll set you up with a something to do.  :smiley:

----------

